# Dust Collector Problem



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

Last week I received the Mini Dust Collection Separator (#143868) from Woodcraft. 

My Shop-Vac is a 1993 model and the 2 1/2" hose will not slip onto the inlet or outlet. The hoses and the ports are exactly the same size.

To rectify the problem, I used two 3" cans (cut along the length) and 4 pipe clamps to make two unions. The idea works fine and I am delighted with the Separator.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Solty,
Sometime you can luck out with the ferno rubber fittings they sell in the box stores in the plumbing department. They work nicely for joining pieces together.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

That was the first solution I thought of.
However, I was feeding the dogs and realized that the aluminum ribbed can could serve the purpose.


----------

